# Pics of a Goldfish Infested Pond Near My Backyard



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I went for a walk by a pond which is literally 500' from where i live. 
This pond is probably about 3-4 acres big and i would guess has a fairly large goldfish population, well at least that's what it looks like from the shore. There was a goldfish that looked like it was having trouble swimming, and it was also right by the shore so I grabbed it out of the water and took some pics and a video too with my digicam. My guess is that it's a pregnant female.






View attachment 100636

View attachment 100637

View attachment 100638

View attachment 100639

View attachment 100640

View attachment 100641

View attachment 100642

View attachment 100643

View attachment 100644


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

damn, thats huge


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Pretty Thick too


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u shoulda took it home and kept it, i would have


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

accually i found a simalar one a few years ago swimming around under a bridge in 6 inches of water only this one was way bigger and must have weighed 7 lbs, i found out it swam up stream when it's pond that was connected to the stream over flowed


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> u shoulda took it home and kept it, i would have


 I'm sure I could catch lots more if i went back with a fishing rod. I'm just not sure what to use as bait. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

goldfish flakes? haha... no try a good ol worm... or what you think they eat in the pond, any local bugs you picked up near by would prob be good


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> u shoulda took it home and kept it, i would have


 I'm sure I could catch lots more if i went back with a fishing rod. I'm just not sure what to use as bait. Any suggestions?
[/quote]

Bread..somehow lol.

Just get a fishing net, you could catch them from the side.

I hope they dont become invasive!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i got a creek near my house

id throw goldfish back there if it were legal


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dude catch like 2-3 and get a tank for them...huge goldfish are awsome.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> dude catch like 2-3 and get a tank for them...huge goldfish are awsome.


 and then I can open a Chinese restaurant :laugh:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> u shoulda took it home and kept it, i would have


 I'm sure I could catch lots more if i went back with a fishing rod. I'm just not sure what to use as bait. Any suggestions?
[/quote]

Oatie balls. Put some loose oatmeal in you hand, put your hook on top of it and dip your hand in some water. Squeeze most of the water out of it (don't stick the hook through your hand, that'll hurt.







) Bam! Oatie ball. Great for any carp.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That a huge goldfish! The pond must be fairly deep for these goldfish to survive the winter months.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

bassfisherman said:


> dude catch like 2-3 and get a tank for them...huge goldfish are awsome.


 and then I can open a Chinese restaurant :laugh:
[/quote]
They are good luck


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

bassfisherman said:


> u shoulda took it home and kept it, i would have


 I'm sure I could catch lots more if i went back with a fishing rod. I'm just not sure what to use as bait. Any suggestions?
[/quote]
The city here used to stock the local park lagoons with these big comets and we would catch them on corn niblets. If that didn't work, we would put a small treble hook on and snag them. That photo takes me back! The city doesn't stock them anymore.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

cool video and one big goldfish did you throw it back


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> cool video and one big goldfish did you throw it back


 yes


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

is there other fish in there other than goldfish just currious


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

shoot dude.... free p food... just quaritine them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess this is what happens when people start dumping things into places where they don't belong... Presuming it's a natural pond and not man made? Guess I should've asked that one first.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

It's a natural pond that is part of the series of rivers and streams in the area that eventually drain into Lake Ontario. It's even listed in the government's fish eating guide that lists safe water bodies to consume fish from. The species of fish contained in the pond (according to MNR) include lm bass, rock bass, bluegill, crappie, yellow perch, pumpkinseed, white sucker, and carp. I also saw some enormous koi (atleast 30") and some fancy goldfish types in there.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

there are alot of carp at some golf corses here


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

im actually suprised that more lakes arent filled with goldfish. considering they can survive winters and what not.. i heard they fight pretty hard though. catch them on bread worm corn anything really but judging from ur pics i would spear them or net them lol at least down here there are no regulations on goldfish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd try and catch some of those 30"+ koi and then sell them off to make a profit. A net would serve you well in catching them, I think. Large koi are worth quite a bit of coin to some people.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> im actually suprised that more lakes arent filled with goldfish. considering they can survive winters and what not.. i heard they fight pretty hard though. catch them on bread worm corn anything really but judging from ur pics i would spear them or net them lol at least down here there are no regulations on goldfish


We have carp here, which I think are closely related right? Anyways there's a small pond about 5 minutes from my house, pond might be 50ftx50ft and I swear there are 20+ 2ft+ carp in there, and it's shallow water so you can see them all. We used to try to catch them with corn, but from what I hear they aren't very good eating..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

With lm bass in that pond, i'm surprised there are any goldfish left in there.
Goldfish are perfect prey for predatory fish - they're slow and dumb and brightly colored so they stand out.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I guess this is what happens when people start dumping things into places where they don't belong... Presuming it's a natural pond and not man made? Guess I should've asked that one first.


took the words outta my mouth

i always wanted to try bow fishing, that looks like

a good chance to try it


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

use corn form can, mini marshmellows, sliced bagel. or just about anyting .will do for bait.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mmmmmm good eatin! lol
pretty neat actually. its easy to see them under that water. bright orange stands out quite a bit. 
its a nice example too on how large goldfish tend to get when you let them.


----------

